# RUSSIA pisses on Free Speech



## PK1 (Oct 30, 2015)

*Director of Ukrainian library in Moscow detained for 'extremism'*

The 58-year-old library head faces jail for storing books written by a Ukrainian nationalist writer, in a case denounced as political persecution.

Authorities in Moscow have detained the 58-year-old director of a well-known Ukrainian library for "inciting hatred" after a raid allegedly turned up "anti-Russian propaganda".

Ms Sharina is accused of inciting ethnic hatred by allowing the library to store books written by a Ukrainian journalist, Dmitry Korchinsky, who is known for his staunch nationalist views and active participation in the protests that saw Kremlin-backed Viktor Yanukovych overthrown as president in 2014.

Russia’s Sova Centre, which monitors racism and xenophobia, issued a statement late on Wednesday condemning the “unlawful persecution” of Ms Sharina, saying the library was doing exactly what it is expected to do: storing books.
.


----------



## PK1 (Oct 30, 2015)

PK1 said:


> *Director of Ukrainian library in Moscow detained for 'extremism'*
> .



Director of Ukrainian library in Moscow detained for 'extremism'


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 30, 2015)

Were you perhaps under the mistaken belief that Russia had a first amendment?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 30, 2015)

thing is that the USA is the only country on earth that ever had Free Speech and even that is slowly being eroded .   American style Free Speech was , is the model for Free Speech .    I finally realized this fact by visiting overseas message boards , mostly English and reading comments and asking questions .


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2015)

PK1 said:


> *Director of Ukrainian library in Moscow detained for 'extremism'*
> 
> The 58-year-old library head faces jail for storing books written by a Ukrainian nationalist writer, in a case denounced as political persecution.
> 
> ...




Can't piss on something you've never had.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2015)

While the Nazis murder and plunder, some have nothing to do but to blame Russia...

...even in the Canada forum.


----------



## Igrok_ (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, how is this thread connected to Canada subject? Yes, Russia pisses on western values over 1000 years, is this a new thing for you? And still lives and feels good itself.


----------



## Sonc (Nov 6, 2015)

_*RUSSIA pisses on Free Speech*_

I agree . Barbarism .

In Ukraine is a civilized way .


----------



## Sonc (Nov 6, 2015)

pismoe said:


> thing is that the USA is the only country on earth that ever had Free Speech


_*Russian to the gallows . 
I could come to New York and call to kill Americans ? Really? *_


----------



## PK1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sonc said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > thing is that the USA is the only country on earth that ever had Free Speech
> ...


---
I support FREE SPEECH anywhere in the world. Don't you?
You can criticize the US and its President all you want, and you can tout the superiority of Russia or Ukraine or Syria all you want (ha ha), and you won't have gov thugs arresting you and planting "evidence" to muzzle your speech ... in the Western civilized world!

An Oct 31 update on Putin's style of justice ...
_Tatyana, an employee, said she had personally seen investigators plant banned books in the library the day before the raid. “*They brought books with them which were included on the list of extremist literature*,” she told Reuters. “*I saw it. The books they brought did not have our stamp inside them. They planted these books.*”_
.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2015)

if asking ME , yeah sure Free Speech all over the world is ok with me not that it really matter to me .   Just so we Americans have free speech and guns I really don't care about anywhere else PK1 !!


----------



## Sonc (Nov 12, 2015)

PK1 said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I will repeat a question. 
I can go to Afghanistan, kill there some Americans, then arrive to New York and urge to kill Americans?

Concerning "freedom of speech". 

Words aren't important. The opinion is important.
And the opinion of people receives from information.

And Americans take an ifnormation from where?
From news.
News lie.

And what value of such opinion?
The zero.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 12, 2015)

-


Sonc said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonc said:
> ...


---
Yes, I agree -- News articles sometimes lie, and are used as *propaganda* when controlled by the government, as in *Russia*.

In the Western world, we have independent newspapers reflective of free speech. In Russia, the speech is controlled by Putin's loyal assholes, like in most of the Arab world.
.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 12, 2015)

pismoe said:


> if asking ME , yeah sure Free Speech all over the world is ok with me not that it really matter to me .   Just so we Americans have free speech and guns I really don't care about anywhere else PK1 !!


---
Don't you think innocent people in other countries should also enjoy basic human rights?
Don't you have some empathy?
.


----------



## Igrok_ (Nov 12, 2015)

PK1 said:


> -
> 
> 
> Sonc said:
> ...


Independent from what? Consider, not from money and business interests. In Russia there are some not pro-government newspapers. For example Vedomosti, Kommersant, Novaya Gazeta. But it doesn't mean a lot, cause all who wants could go to the sites of New York Times, CNN, Fox News and read the same opinions, the western people do. Also there is BBC in russian, The Moscow Times...


----------



## Sonc (Nov 12, 2015)

PK1 said:


> -
> In the Western world, we have independent newspapers reflective of free speech. In Russia, the speech is controlled by Putin's loyal assholes, like in most of the Arab world.
> .


A very good example of independent newspapers .
Who told you that?
Independent newspapers?
Have you checked?

I even wonder . On the main site of RT is a reference to the Western press . *Show me something like that in your independent press .
*
You missed the question


> I will repeat a question.
> I can go to Afghanistan, kill there some Americans, then arrive to New York and urge to kill Americans?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2015)

PK1 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > if asking ME , yeah sure Free Speech all over the world is ok with me not that it really matter to me .   Just so we Americans have free speech and guns I really don't care about anywhere else PK1 !!
> ...


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Sure , I hope that innocent people in other countries should enjoy Free Speech .   That being said , what do you want me to do about it PK1 ??


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2015)

seems to me that for the last 10 years or so that BBC is one of the better news sources .    Pains me to say it but USA seems to have terrible media and news reporting .    Best sources come from overseas and internet news sites imo !!


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 12, 2015)

How many know that the current President of the Ukraine Poroshenko BRAGS that his channel 5 in Kiev directed the ebb and flow of the overthrow of the government?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 12, 2015)

How many know that Hillary Clinton's biggest Ukrainian donor Pinchuk owns Ukrainian media as well?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 12, 2015)

How many know that Svoboda beat the crap out of a Ukrainian TV head and yet piss and moan about Russian media?

Remember this? Beaten ON CAMERA. 

*Head of Ukraine TV slapped around by politicians, forced to resign on camera*
*Video of the Kiev television boss being humiliated in his own office was posted online. Members of parliament beat him and make him sign a letter of resignation.*
BY Deborah Hastings
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
Updated: Wednesday, March 19, 2014, 5:57 PM

Head Ukraine TV beaten on camera by pols


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 12, 2015)

PK1 said:


> *Director of Ukrainian library in Moscow detained for 'extremism'*
> 
> The 58-year-old library head faces jail for storing books written by a Ukrainian nationalist writer, in a case denounced as political persecution.
> 
> ...


The 80's called Obama again.


----------



## Sonc (Nov 12, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> How many know that the current President of the Ukraine Poroshenko BRAGS that his channel 5 in Kiev directed the ebb and flow of the overthrow of the government?


19-10 LOL
(video on english languge)

we have... aaa... look

Why y dont sell the business as promised?
Yes. I promise . But Putin arrested my business =) That's why I cannt sell .


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 12, 2015)

Sonc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > How many know that the current President of the Ukraine Poroshenko BRAGS that his channel 5 in Kiev directed the ebb and flow of the overthrow of the government?
> ...



Help me out here and I know several languages. No embarrassment from me if you don't know english.


----------



## Sonc (Nov 12, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


I just quoted one episode, for those who do not want watch the video.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 13, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> How many know that Svoboda beat the crap out of a Ukrainian TV head and yet piss and moan about Russian media?
> 
> Remember this? Beaten ON CAMERA.
> 
> ...


---
Why are you diverting? *You & Sonc support what Putin's gestapo did to the librarian?*

Two wrongs don't make a right unless it's self defense. I don't support your radical/fringe Ukrainian example from March *2014* either, and neither does the majority gov there:
_Ukraine's prime minister condemned the attack, calling it "*unacceptable for a democratic society*."
_
Putin thinks he's an ethical leader ... LOL!
Why does he harass librarians providing reading material for others to judge?
*Censorship*; Putin supports mind control to enhance racist nationalism, which is same as the asshole 5-10% minority racists in Ukraine.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 13, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Sonc said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...





English


----------

